# Do you keep your hobby quiet?



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Although I find the hobby fascinating I must admit that I don'tet on to collegues if at all possible. The reason for this isn't embarrassment but I just get bored with the reactions "why" "how could you" "weirdo" "that's cruel" etc

So is anyone else a closit hobbyist?


----------



## milligerb (Feb 13, 2011)

My colleagues thought I was weird enough when I got my stick insects, now I'm after a few millipedes, I havent heard the end of it... Don't think I will tell them any more :gasp:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

milligerb said:


> My colleagues thought I was weird enough when I got my stick insects, now I'm after a few millipedes, I havent heard the end of it... Don't think I will tell them any more :gasp:


Sad as it is I'm glad I'm not the only one, thought I was some sort of weirdo


----------



## milligerb (Feb 13, 2011)

chalky76 said:


> Sad as it is I'm glad I'm not the only one, thought I was some sort of weirdo


Only thing is, I get so excited about adding to the collection that I can't keep my gob shut lol so I will let it slip in the end anyway lol


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

chalky76 said:


> Although I find the hobby fascinating I must admit that I don'tet on to collegues if at all possible. The reason for this isn't embarrassment but I just get bored with the reactions "why" "how could you" "weirdo" "that's cruel" etc
> 
> So is anyone else a closit hobbyist?


 
Mate i'm exactly the same it just attracts silly conversation and stupid comments, stuff i've heard over and over again, I keep the hobby away from things like Facebook too.... at the end of the day it's of no ones interest.

-P


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I only talk about it on forums and with the few forumites I've met in RL. 
My RL friends and family know I keep exotics but they're not really interested. and there's nothing more boring than hearing about somebody else's hobby, when it doesn't interest you.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I only talk about it on forums and with the few forumites I've met in RL.
> My RL friends and family know I keep exotics but they're not really interested. and there's nothing more boring than hearing about somebody else's hobby, when it doesn't interest you.


 
(^^ This ^^) close friends and familly know what I keep.. but this is what the forums are for talking to other like minded people.
-P


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I can't keep my mouth shut to be honest. Its not the first thing I say, but I'm so utterly proud of my beautiful collection.
I also enjoy the reaction of people when they find out, and obviously I love to talk about them.

Funnily enough, since starting college in Sep, 3 other people in my class have got their first T after visiting me.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

i try to keep it quiet, but my friends would just comeout with it "he keeps spider". Every day i get silly questions like do you put them together and fight them and stuff like that:devil:


----------



## IheartTorts (Dec 12, 2010)

Iv told people at work and family i was getting an orchid mantis and i got asked why the hell would i want one. I dont bother explaining myself :lol2: although i thaught my other half was mad when he got a mantis then i fell in love with it when i seen it! :flrt: I dont really mind his terantulas anymore either  I used to be grossed out by insects and petrified of spiders till we started keeping them as pets to be honast i think everyone should have an insect for a pet now!


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> I can't keep my mouth shut to be honest. Its not the first thing I say, but I'm so utterly proud of my beautiful collection.
> I also enjoy the reaction of people when they find out, and obviously I love to talk about them.
> 
> Funnily enough, since starting college in Sep, 3 other people in my class have got their first T after visiting me.


^^ this ^^ although it usualy is the first thing I say :lol2: haha I love exotics and I could never keep my mouth shut about them, all of my firends expect it now and most of them have got something a little exotic for them selves


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't have much luck with the ladies as it is.....why would I tell them I have spiders? :lol2:


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm self employed so i don't have any colleagues to tell 

But i don't tell customer's either, doesn't usually make a good 1st impression.

"Hi i'm here to fix your radiator and by the way i sleep in a room filled with spiders"

:lol2:


----------



## KDS (Nov 8, 2008)

You might be supprised there's a lot of ladies that like spiders take a few to the pub see what happens


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Most people ask me what I work as, then the next question is usually "do you keep any?"

From then on in, my personality is usually compressed to a one dimensional attritube ("there's that spider dude again. Go tell him about that spider you found, it was huuuuge!"). :lol:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

KDS said:


> You might be supprised there's a lot of ladies that like spiders take a few to the pub see what happens


I'll get laughed at for being a geek by the lads and the ladies will think I'm scary....


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm the same as Lisa & Paul, I dont feel the need to tell people as the same old questions get so boring over and over again. One time I used a half day holiday from work so I could get back home to house a _P.regalis_ that had arrived. I told one person about it at work and when I went back in the day after the entire site new I kept tarantulas....


----------



## Anna_x (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah I basically can't stop myself talking about them, but there are a few people I just don't bother with.

"EEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW"
:censor:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

bobby said:


> I don't have much luck with the ladies as it is.....why would I tell them I have spiders? :lol2:


This. I could never bring men back, they'd think I was crazy. The ones I know already do. I can't imagine the look on someone's face walking into my bedroom for the first time if they weren't previously warned


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

I dont mind telling me but i always get the same response apart from another 2 people who have corn snakes. 
The statement i usualy get is " Whats the point in having that?"
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

I try to tell people but they all give the same reaction ... You freak why would you keep those:devil:

After about 100 of these reaponses I just don't tell anyone unless they bring spiders or reptiles up in conversation


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

it's my hobby, part of who i am if you will so i'll readily tell people; a lot of my classmates are less revoulted and more ineterested about my animals but then i'm doing an animal based degree - i can see why some people may keep quiet in a work enviroment or similar if they thought people may think it odd and take the piss



garlicpickle said:


> My RL friends and family know I keep exotics but they're not really interested. *and there's nothing more boring than hearing about somebody else's hobby, when it doesn't interest you*.


depends on your enthusiasm! i'll happily listen to someone waffle for ages about something i may not be all that interested in (e.g. cars, bore me to tears normally) just because you see and hear how much they love it!  that and (for mates) i like to know about their hobbies and such anyway

maybe i'm just weird


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Or you get "well what do you DO with them?", yet loads of people keep tropical fish. You don't have to "do" anything much with an exotic pet and that's part of what I like about them. I have 3 snakes and about 40 T's and they are far less trouble than the 2 cats I also have.

Cats need feeding twice a day every day, poo every day either in the garden or in the litter tray (either way stinks and needs immediate cleaning up), leave fur and mud all over the floor and furniture, cost me a fortune in vet bills and need a cat sitter if I want to go away for more than a day. 

I am happy to get more T's and snakes but I definitely won't be getting any more cats.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

daftlassieEmma said:


> it's my hobby, part of who i am if you will so i'll readily tell people; a lot of my classmates are less revoulted and more ineterested about my animals but then i'm doing an animal based degree - i can see why some people may keep quiet in a work enviroment or similar if they thought people may think it odd and take the piss
> 
> 
> depends on your enthusiasm! i'll happily listen to someone waffle for ages about something i may not be all that interested in (e.g. cars, bore me to tears normally) just because you see and hear how much they love it!  that and (for mates) i like to know about their hobbies and such anyway
> ...


It's because you're lovely! :flrt:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm a closet Spider keeper


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Corsetts said:


> I'm a closet Spider keeper


No you're not..............you just told everybody.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

nah I'll tell them. I mean I won't start a conversation with tarantulas but if we're discussing pets or what my room is like or what I'm doing tomorrow (lets say I was travelling to a show, or collecting a few T's locally) then I'll say. As my uni course has an incredibly large female to male bias I generally get "eww.." or neutral reactions, not many like em, couple do though since I'm on an animal related course, couple of invert appreciators. But when people come round they generally want to see them all, even if it is to indulge their own disgusted curiosity. :lol2: (got a few of them to hold an Avic last time, the guy thought it was pretty cool and the girl said she liked the fluffyness.)


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

I think it's great that even if we can't tell anyone about it because they will think we are weird, atleast we can share our passion here 

I keep lots of bugs in my bed room and people think i'm weird, and oh what if they get out ect ect...boreing.lol.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Most of my collection is in my front room so if people ask i tell them otherwise i dont bother mentioning it. I find health visitors and midwives tend to give up on home visits after finding out lol


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

:lol2::lol2:




selina20 said:


> Most of my collection is in my front room so if people ask i tell them otherwise i dont bother mentioning it. I find health visitors and midwives tend to give up on home visits after finding out lol


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

vogelport said:


> I think it's great that even if we can't tell anyone about it because they will think we are weird, atleast we can share our passion here
> 
> I keep lots of bugs in my bed room and people think i'm weird, and oh what if they get out ect ect...boreing.lol.


I couldn't really give a tiny rats bum hole as to what people think of me personally....it's all the daft talk and stupid questions that it attracts that I can't put up with.
-P


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Agree



Paul c 1 said:


> I couldn't really give a tiny rats bum hole as to what people think of me personally....it's all the daft talk and stupid questions that it attracts that I can't put up with.
> -P


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not bothered about being thought weird, it's the stupid questions that annoy me, you can only educate people who want to be educated.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> I couldn't really give a tiny rats bum hole as to what people think of me personally....it's all the daft talk and stupid questions that it attracts that I can't put up with.
> -P





garlicpickle said:


> I'm not bothered about being thought weird, it's the stupid questions that annoy me, you can only educate people who want to be educated.


Again, I fully agree with you two.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Very true, i tell everyone that i keep bugs if it comes up in conversation.
But some people are abit simple about it all :lol2:



garlicpickle said:


> I'm not bothered about being thought weird, it's the stupid questions that annoy me, you can only educate people who want to be educated.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm glad that we're all in agreement then.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

bobby said:


> I'm glad that we're all in agreement then.


has to be a first on this section :lol2:


----------



## deeptone (Mar 6, 2008)

tarantulamatt said:


> i try to keep it quiet, but my friends would just comeout with it "he keeps spider". Every day i get silly questions like do you put them together and fight them and stuff like that:devil:


 haha thats exactly what its like with me at the pub


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

bobby said:


> I'm glad that we're all in agreement then.





garlicpickle said:


> has to be a first on this section :lol2:


Shhh......

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't talk about it with friends who have no interest, but I have a picture of me with my snake out on fb.
Oh dearie me! this is the invert section. Cya strange people.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I don't talk about it with friends who have no interest, but I have a picture of me with my snake out on fb.
> Lordy!, this is the invert section. Cya strange people.


Keep that kind of talk to 18+ eh?


----------



## deeptone (Mar 6, 2008)

Ive found most people find it easier to get their heads round keeping T's after I tell them its like having 100 tv's and all are showing something different all the time. As for the stupid questions I tend to find it quite funny how nieve and simple some people can be.
If you are enthusiatic about something then people usually quickly turn from taking the piss to wanting to find out more, lol almost as if they admire what you are doing because they wouldnt or couldnt do it them selves.


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

Thi thread gives me more reason to start a meet, im thinking of starting a meet where i live so people like us can meet up and talk and have a chat about all things inverts.

See i cant get to any of the meets as i dont drive, and like all of you people dont understand why i keep inverts / other exotics.

Inverts are fascinating creatures that most people dont understand.

Everyone i take t just give me the same shit you lot get or just ignore me.

And also with these types of hobbies, we are in a way saving the animals, as more and more animals are being endangered from people, but if you keep and breed them, then that stops them becoming endangered.

Give us some pandas and see what happens lol

na sorry rant over, people who give you crap for keeping exotics are narrow mined and will never be happy in life.

Ive been keeping exotics for like 5 years now and i will keep them till the day i die.

I take my hat off to everyone in the hobbie (but not lil people who think having a large snake is cool and have no idea of how to look after it / keeping any other animal because its cool)


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't 'hide' it, but I don't make a point of telling people either.

I got bored of the stupid questions about 10yrs ago when I realised that, as Lisa said, you can only educate people who are willing to be educated and the majority of people are not.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

In fairness, stupid questions depends on your tolerance. 

I mean, if I saw a Zoology undergraduate ask me what the difference was between arachnids and insects I'd assume a stupid question - but I'd still answer it. 

If a child asked the same, then it's not a stupid question.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I tell anyone who wants to know. I'm not ashamed and if people don't like me because of a few inverts then they aren't worth knowing. All of my friends know, they think I'm weird and don't like seeing them. :lol2: And I get a lot of complains when I upload photos to facebook, other than that I've not had many problems. It's also a good deterrent for guys in nightclubs, tell them you have 18 spiders suddenly they have to get a drink. :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

GRB said:


> In fairness, stupid questions depends on your tolerance.
> 
> I mean, if I saw a Zoology undergraduate ask me what the difference was between arachnids and insects I'd assume a stupid question - but I'd still answer it.
> 
> If a child asked the same, then it's not a stupid question.


I don't mean questions that indicate a genuine willingness to find out more. I'm talking about things like "how can you keep those disgusting things in your house" "How do you sleep at night" "aren't you worried they will get out and kill you" etc etc


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> I don't mean questions that indicate a genuine willingness to find out more. I'm talking about things like "how can you keep those disgusting things in your house" "How do you sleep at night" "aren't you worried they will get out and kill you" etc etc


My favourite is "aren't you scared it will wake up on your face in the night" or "aren't you scared it will jump on you".

Best one I've ever heard is my mum when I was getting a scorpion "no you can't have one, what if it ends up in my bed" Now for the scorpion to get there it would have to get out of the tank, climb up stairs (we have weird stairs it's not possible unless in can jump up each one, no way to climb), open her door and climb up into her bed. :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I don't mean questions that indicate a genuine willingness to find out more. I'm talking about things like "how can you keep those disgusting things in your house" "How do you sleep at night" "aren't you worried they will get out and kill you" etc etc


Yeah, I know the ones you mean. 

I just answer them and usually they either expose their idiocy for others around them by failing to grasp the answer, or they stop saying stupid things.


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

i have always wondered if anyone in my flats knew i kept spiders would anyone complain to the council. all has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

chalky76 said:


> Although I find the hobby fascinating I must admit that I don'tet on to collegues if at all possible. The reason for this isn't embarrassment but I just get bored with the reactions "why" "how could you" "weirdo" "that's cruel" etc
> 
> So is anyone else a closit hobbyist?


 
Chalky, you have been to my house mate, I cant stop people seeing them TBH, Most of our friends give it all the EWWW crap.... but my best buddy has learnt most scientific names now. I think initially people freak but after a period of time some people warm up to the idea, if you deal with them in the correct manor and not scare the crapoli out of them haha which my boy has an addiction for right now  some grow to like them...:mf_dribble:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Dr3d said:


> Chalky, you have been to my house mate, I cant stop people seeing them TBH, Most of our friends give it all the EWWW crap.... but my best buddy has learnt most scientific names now. I think initially people freak but after a period of time some people warm up to the idea, if you deal with them in the correct manor and not scare the crapoli out of them haha which my boy has an addiction for right now  some grow to like them...:mf_dribble:


 
Yep very true :2thumb: I`m the same as most on here. Don’t hide it but I don’t advertise it either. When I`m at work I`m often reading. My colleagues think I’m strange because I’m either reading about Tarantulas, Snakes, Parrots, Muay Thai or Shooting. No “normal” interests. :crazy:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

tbh doesnt fuss me if you take me you take what comes and thats all that strange hobbies and things i do lol


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

chalky76 said:


> Yep very true :2thumb: I`m the same as most on here. Don’t hide it but I don’t advertise it either. When I`m at work I`m often reading. My colleagues think I’m strange because I’m either reading about Tarantulas, Snakes, Parrots, Muay Thai or Shooting. No “normal” interests. :crazy:


 
You like Muay Thai hey lol I go an watch Paulo Da silva sometimes if he is fighting close to home lol and what do you shoot  ????


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

yes I try too but my mother has a big mouth... 2 years ago I was literally having animals dumped on my flat door?
I had over 37 at one time.... I just like the idea of having animals these days that I can keep up with, because I was struggling e.t.c alot of the reotiles ended up going to hoffle college in durham for there animal care.
Even her telling people what animals I keep these days annoys me because of her big mouth at times it is the reason I lost most of my own collection.
(she gets wrong still)


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Dr3d said:


> You like Muay Thai hey lol I go an watch Paulo Da silva sometimes if he is fighting close to home lol and what do you shoot  ????


Yep I go the the same club as Paulo and although he only weights about 9 stone his left hook is unreal (made me dizzy when sparring with him). What do I shoot? Um well I shoot on a local farm keeping bunny numbers down, .22 rimfire subsonics with a CZ.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

chalky76 said:


> Yep I go the the same club as Paulo and although he only weights about 9 stone his left hook is unreal (made me dizzy when sparring with him). What do I shoot? Um well I shoot on a local farm keeping bunny numbers down, .22 rimfire subsonics with a CZ.


 
haha that is awsome fella  so did you goto the shows at the old leasure centre a few years back, hahaha we had some great nights out with the lads from lampini, we are faithful followers chalky.... I dont shoot any rimfire now, I did the rounds at all the clay shoots for a few years every week lol got fed up with George digweed taking the gold every week, altho my buddy had a tourny with him recently and smashed him.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Im not but my family loves them , some of my friends like my leos and some people just dont understand what they do and why would i want one as a pet


----------



## Micky9682 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yea all my mates and people at work know, they just think im even crazier than what they thought i already was to start with lol ive never had a "bad" reaction, i get the occasional "spider man" shout at work but thats all part of the banter at work isn't it, well it is where i work :lol2:


----------



## Micky9682 (Dec 1, 2010)

Shandy said:


> tbh doesnt fuss me if you take me you take what comes and thats all that strange hobbies and things i do lol


yup i second that


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> No you're not..............you just told everybody.


You misunderstand me.

I have a weird condition where I think I'm actually a wardrobe and miss out punctuation, so it should've read;

I'm a closet, spider-keeper




It's been a long day...:blush:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Corsetts said:


> You misunderstand me.
> 
> I have a weird condition where I think I'm actually a wardrobe and miss out punctuation, so it should've read;
> 
> ...


:no1:


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

I have quite a few of my spiders delivered to where I work and they know what they are because they're told. But as we are all adults I don't get any funny remarks as peoples hobbies are their own business. I do get asked to show them as soon as they arrive which I always decline as I don't want any spiders running off. I do post on Facebook as I have an album entitled Tarantulas and Snakes and I get a lot of positive comments from them. I'm a member on a mountainbike forum and myself and another spider collector put posts up on the "Chat" section and we get loads and loads of great remarks and praise about the hobby of ours.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

tbh i dont care what people think so i come out with it if they dont like it they can :censor:


----------



## Vicampo (Jan 16, 2011)

I tell people. But then I breed and show rats so people think Im weird anyway. I dont really talk about it at work as no-one is in the slightest bit interested. Ive been out with a few of our contractors over the last couple of weeks and have been telling them. They all ask exactly the same questions, all really basic stuff which probably sounds silly to people who keep Ts, but to someone who knows nothing its fine.

I even have one guy who asks me about my Ts whenever I talk to him which is nice, but if Im sat in the office I cant talk about them as the person who sits next to me is very phobic about them and I got told off the other week.


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

every one who i work with no`s about my collection an all wise ask how there doing an so do some of the customers i deliver to , plus i carn`t keep my mouth shut when i am getting something new :lol2:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Most of the people I tell recoil at first lol, but they're usually pretty interested and ask quite a lot of questions. Don't think I've had anyone react badly to it.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

becky89 said:


> Most of the people I tell recoil at first lol, but they're usually pretty interested and ask quite a lot of questions. Don't think I've had anyone react badly to it.


Lol im lucky as my sister refuses to enter my house after finding out XD


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I've told NONE of my neighbours this time, even lied and said I only have the dog....can't be bothered with folk wanting to see the snake...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

bobby said:


> I've told NONE of my neighbours this time, even lied and said I only have the dog....can't be bothered with folk wanting to see the snake...


what do you mean this time and I LIKE your style the less people know about you the better.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> what do you mean this time and I LIKE your style the less people know about you the better.


This time....as in I told them last time I moved...

What does that last bit mean? :gasp:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

bobby said:


> This time....as in I told them last time I moved...
> 
> What does that last bit mean? :gasp:


Oh lol I was reading it differently, I just mean in general I dont see the need for my neighbors e.t.c to know my hobby what I do where I work e.t.c?
Dont really say anything thats unessacery, can be dangerous.
as stated thanks to my own mother! I had animals being dumped on my doorstep about 2 years ago and ended up with over 37, I was working couldnt care for them all... so I Find it better to go about my hobby in my own way and when ever my mother (as I moved back in with her for reasons) ever mentions to ppl dixon has snakes e.t.c I just give her the stare I dont like people knowing my business unless I specify.
because all you get is the questions 
do they bite
can I touch it?
why do you keep them?
How this and How that and quite frankly I cant be botherd to answer these kinds of questions.
also dont fancy having animals dumped on me again, that I can definately not look after lo
and more to the point they probibly dont care about any of it I have seen it in the past.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Oh lol I was reading it differently, I just mean in general I dont see the need for my neighbors e.t.c to know my hobby what I do where I work e.t.c?
> Dont really say anything thats unessacery, can be dangerous.
> as stated thanks to my own mother! I had animals being dumped on my doorstep about 2 years ago and ended up with over 37, I was working couldnt care for them all... so I Find it better to go about my hobby in my own way and when ever my mother (as I moved back in with her for reasons) ever mentions to ppl dixon has snakes e.t.c I just give her the stare I dont like people knowing my business unless I specify.
> because all you get is the questions
> ...


I just don't what people coming around to see them. I'm quite private about my house, always have been. Even my mum can't just pop round....I like notice....:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

bobby said:


> I just don't what people coming around to see them. I'm quite private about my house, always have been. Even my mum can't just pop round....I like notice....:lol2:


Its because of that brothel you run isnt it lol


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Its because of that brothel you run isnt it lol


Not exclusively. :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

bobby said:


> I just don't what people coming around to see them. I'm quite private about my house, always have been. Even my mum can't just pop round....I like notice....:lol2:


 fair enough will be taking some of them lessons myself lol:no1::2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> fair enough will be taking some of them lessons myself lol:no1::2thumb:


They all thought i was joking at first. I was 17 and even my mates didn't get in without a few hours notice....it's accepted now though :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

bobby said:


> They all thought i was joking at first. I was 17 and even my mates didn't get in without a few hours notice....it's accepted now though :lol2:


indeed lol I will bear it in mind I like the sound of that :no1:


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

What are people supposed to say if they don't know about a hobby and they want to know more then they're bound to ask questions that the hobbyist would deem "silly" "ignorant" or "boring".


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mangaka said:


> What are people supposed to say if they don't know about a hobby and they want to know more then they're bound to ask questions that the hobbyist would deem "silly" "ignorant" or "boring".


But those are the people that dont ask daft questions like will that spider kill you. Do you have any that eat birds? Do you feed them mice? etc etc


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Mangaka said:


> What are people supposed to say if they don't know about a hobby and they want to know more then they're bound to ask questions that the hobbyist would deem "silly" "ignorant" or "boring".


Google.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

I find the average person to be 'weird' because after a long day at work they choose to come home & then sit & watch soap operas religiously!? Whats that all about?


----------



## Vicampo (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeh, and whilst Im not allowed to talk about my Ts and rats at work... when someone is on a diet everyone is all ears. I mean, really, who is interested what another person is filling their face with :lol2:


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm stuffing my face with a BLT and some Salt n Vinegar crisps.....yum! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I only ever mention it if it crops up in conversation or I'm asked about myself, my hobbies etc. Personally I'm not a fan of someone just ranting at you about their hobbies, fair enough if you ask some questions but some people will literally just talk at you (not to you). And I'm interested in a massively wide variety of things so I'm certainly not just ignorant of other peoples interests. And really it's not that weird a hobby at all, some people collect stamps, some people build miniature trainlines in their back garden. At the end of the day British people are all quite eccentric in their hobbies, invert keepers included! : victory:


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

If the pet subject comes up im always happy to tell.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I kept certain parts of my hobby on the quiet. That was mainly because i was keeping DWA without the license.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I kept certain parts of my hobby on the quiet. That was mainly because i was keeping DWA without the license.


You get rid of them then?


----------



## jen1302 (May 10, 2007)

*Dont Mind*

all my close friends/relatives of mine an my partners all know we keep arachnids, roaches, snakes an such......some dont like the T's due to fear an others want to know more on what we have, the keeping ect.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm a bit of a mix, I love to talk about them with others who are interested, and I don't go out of my way to hide the fact I keep inverts from other people, I've been Wiccan and keeping bugs since I was 13 & pre-teens, I went veggie then vegan during my school years, never liked drinking or smoking (in my area that is blasphemy at my age lol) and would rather read than watch TV, so I'm used to being considered weird. Its funny how none of these people who announce "that is so weird" or "your a freak" never consider that I could just as easily call them weird for not liking bugs etc :whistling2:

My bf does not mind and I'm weirdly private about my room (I'm another one that hates people turning up unannounced), so never have to worry about what people will think when they see that my room is more bugs and books than it is bed or furniture. Plus when people I knew from school etc keep pestering to meet up and I don't actually wish to see them I say I have to clean out my snails, scorpions or whatever. Its funny how quickly they stop bothering me after that:lol2: .

I love showing off my babies to anyone who can appreciate them :flrt:


On the other hand as much as I like to show my bugs when I CHOOSE to, having people treat the critters like a free petting zoo can be really annoying. My rooms off limits, so I then get the odd muppet literally command me to drag the poor things out so they can look at them, and if its a scorp or something they want to see then they expect me to lug the tank downstairs. I also have one relative that does not know what personal space is and likes to poke about in people's rooms :bash:

My poor beardies are downstairs for a little while, so they get the brunt of the being pestered if people come around at the moment. Apparently my warnings are not sufficient to stop people banging on the glass, shouting right in front the vivs and knocking stuff over are not enough :bash: although have managed to head off them being released into the wilds of the front room so far. They learnt not to try poking at the cat though, he bites, hehehe :devil:


----------



## Jenn637 (Feb 9, 2011)

complete opposite! always told people straight up that i keep spiders, although most guys dont believe me :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Jenn637 said:


> complete opposite! always told people straight up that i keep spiders, although most guys dont believe me :lol2:


Yeah, it's cool when girls are different, for guys it's ceepy and weird......or maybe that has nothing to do with the spiders?


----------



## Vicampo (Jan 16, 2011)

I actually get more bad reaction from saying I keep rats rather than Ts :?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Vicampo said:


> I actually get more bad reaction from saying I keep rats rather than Ts :?


Rats are filthy creatures.


----------



## Lep (Oct 29, 2010)

chalky76 said:


> Although I find the hobby fascinating I must admit that I don'tet on to collegues if at all possible. The reason for this isn't embarrassment but I just get bored with the reactions "why" "how could you" "weirdo" "that's cruel" etc
> 
> So is anyone else a closit hobbyist?


Nope. People can think I'm weird all I like. If people ask me what I'm into, this is one of the first things to come up - unless I've just met a new lady friend of course, then it will stay quiet for a bit. :crazy:


----------



## Robertson_99 (Jan 23, 2011)

I tell as many people as I can 'cos I'm proud and like talkig about them and my plans for the future


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

bobby said:


> Yeah, it's cool when girls are different, for guys it's ceepy and weird......or maybe that has nothing to do with the spiders?


Actually a lot of guys are creeped out by them. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

bobby said:


> Yeah, it's cool when girls are different, for guys it's ceepy and weird......or maybe that has nothing to do with the spiders?


I think it's just you Bobby :lol2:



bobby said:


> Rats are filthy creatures.


Even mole rats? :gasp:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

bobby said:


> You get rid of them then?


For now. But mainly because i'm taking a spider break. Concentrating on snakes and lizards. But it's summer soon and Germany will soon be full of my favourite spiders


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

vivalabam said:


> Actually a lot of guys are creeped out by them. :lol2:


Really? :hmm:
Straight guys? :hmm:
You don't mean school boys? :hmm:


garlicpickle said:


> I think it's just you Bobby :lol2:


You'd have me, right? :flrt:


_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> For now. But mainly because i'm taking a spider break. Concentrating on snakes and lizards. But it's summer soon and Germany will soon be full of my favourite spiders


:2thumb:


----------



## jen1302 (May 10, 2007)

your correct there vivalabam most of mine/partners male friends dont like them, some cant even look at any pics or videos of any spiders be it ours or on youtube ect.

But they still ask what do you feed them, how do you keep them it goes on an some of our female friends if they get a loose house spider they call my partner to catch it an that goes for male friends too.

Or as i say to male friends scared of them....women becomes men & men becomes women


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

bobby said:


> You'd have me, right? :flrt:
> 
> 
> :2thumb:


at my age I can't afford to be fussy :whistling2:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I was asked By one of my colegues yesterday if I keep "those dragon things" my reply was simple. *No mate they aren't real, unless you manage to catch one on the way to Mordor!!!!


That shut him up!


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

chalky76 said:


> Although I find the hobby fascinating I must admit that I don'tet on to collegues if at all possible. The reason for this isn't embarrassment but I just get bored with the reactions "why" "how could you" "weirdo" "that's cruel" etc
> 
> So is anyone else a closit hobbyist?


At the end of the day, I dont give a toss what people think of me. All our reps & inverts are in our living room so if anyone visits us, they cant NOT notice an 8ft python.
They are also a good ice breaker, when we moved into our new house last year, all the neighbours saw us bringing in the vivs & their inhabitants.
On hot days I go for a short walk with 1 of the snakes while the missus cleans out the viv. Theres a school near us & I have no qualms about taking the kids to & back with 1 of the snakes drapped around me.
Show & tell is fun for our daughter......


----------



## LadyLizardFace (Jun 3, 2011)

lol this thread made me laugh... in work im seen as a bit weird as im the one with reptiles and stuff and im the only one who turns upto work in a mucky military landrover and gets out in a suit  i wrote that and thort no wonder im single ...  :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i get very mixed reactions.
half of my friends seem to quite like the idea, and some want to come see my inverts 
the other half 'why do you want that? you should just kill it because it's just an insect' grrrrr.
if they don't like it... shut up about it


----------



## Tom H (May 21, 2011)

ha im glad im not the only one! it got out at work and now there seems to be a small part of each day where people decide to try and take the piss. i dont mind tho, i just think its funny that people try and take the piss out of someone for their interests! i took a molt into work as i got asked so someone could scare someone else with it! everyone was fascinated by it and was getting everyone who came into the workshop to look at the spider skin! then the obvious questions would arise! my friends outside of work dont like spiders but still come round. one has even got a 6 strong collection himself! although it prob does contribute to the whole single situation....lol


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

chalky76 said:


> Although I find the hobby fascinating I must admit that I don'tet on to collegues if at all possible. The reason for this isn't embarrassment but I just get bored with the reactions "why" "how could you" "weirdo" "that's cruel" etc
> 
> So is anyone else a closit hobbyist?


Yep have only told a few folk i got my first snake, only told a few folk about future snakes and the tarantula am wanting.


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm open about it with my friends but I won't go round talking to anybody about it. I'm lucky that my other half actually likes them. Even thinking about getting one for her to look after. God help me if we ever split. Id probably be single for the rest of my days lol


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

Im keep it semi-quiet lol


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

I plan on telling everyone when I get my first T!! They already know I prefer critters to people so its not like it will be a big surprise!!LOL I dont think I could have them in my bedroom though...I once rolled over onto a big house spider in my sleep and smooshed it, my biggest concern with getting a T is that I might freak out somehow and hurt it!
Anyway the worst reaction I have ever got over pets is the cats. Try telling someone from Africa/India/Philipines that you have indoor cats(that actually poop in your house!!!) and watch the looks of shock and horror!:gasp:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

rubberbiscuit said:


> I plan on telling everyone when I get my first T!! They already know I prefer critters to people so its not like it will be a big surprise!!LOL I dont think I could have them in my bedroom though...I once rolled over onto a big house spider in my sleep and smooshed it, my biggest concern with getting a T is that I might freak out somehow and hurt it!
> Anyway the worst reaction I have ever got over pets is the cats. Try telling someone from Africa/India/Philipines that you have indoor cats(that actually poop in your house!!!) and watch the looks of shock and horror!:gasp:


If you don't handle it, then there isn't much risk of it getting hurt. Well... As long as you don't wave your hand around inside it's tank. :lol2:


----------



## tom and tina (Oct 28, 2009)

I keep my mouth shut, but i cant stop friends and family blurting out how many snakes, frogs and mantis i have. All my life i have been classed as the odd girl who's wardrobe has many shades of black. Now i wear colours, im classed as just the odd girl lol (i should say woman now i suppose. Getting on a bit). 
I just cant stand the stupid questions like "oh mantis, do they look like the praying mantis" or "snakes are they the poisonous" all i want to do is scream VENOMOUS you idiots


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I cant really keep it quiet lol. Have photos all over facebook, t shirts with spiders on it and most of my collection is in my front room. Most my friends dont come over because of them but that dont bother me at all as i just go to theirs and get free coffee XD


----------



## Lucybug (May 10, 2011)

We (meaning me and OH), Keep ours to our self, we have a spider room at the back of the house, were there all shelved and so on, its rare that they are noticed by new comers. Non the less, the whole town he lives in knows he breeds and keeps these amazing animals, his sisters have a habit of letting it slip, ..... To everyone lol......

Which also comes with other subjects randomly turning up to see a real tarantula, and see one up close... He does allow them to have a look, he thinks of it as an oppertunity to educate the elder generation on them, and many have shown alot of interest in getting one, and some have bought from him there and then , but again it does become abit OTT with what everyone bring him some random spider in a pot, thinking it is deadly lol


----------



## scalestails&shells (May 29, 2011)

I don’t blurt it out to people but if I’m asked what I’ve done that day and it’s something to do with the reptiles or the rats I’ll mention it, so most people do know. I get the worst reactions to having several types of live food in my bedroom, rather than to the reptiles. I usually forget that most people aren’t as nonchalant about picking up wriggly things as I am. Oh, and I get the usual questions about ‘why would you want that?’ to which I usually ask why anyone wants anything.

Oh, and I’m very private about my room, so nobody sees what I have in it other than mum (who’s fine with them all and has rats of her own).


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

that's it.. 
if they have a genuine interest, i don't mind when people question, but make mistakes.. take my dad for example. he constantly refers to my scorpions and spiders as 'poisonous' i correct him and he remembers 'til next time lol

it is the one's who know they don't like inverts and such, so decide that nobody else should and take the P. i have a good few 'friends' who just keep on about it, i tell them i was going to the bts show, that makes me weird for some reason :/


----------



## Dykie (Sep 4, 2009)

I dont openly tell people about my pets, most of my friends know about the reptiles but i keep the inverts quiet. i cant be bothered with the usual questions everyone asks. I keep them in the front room so if anyone comes round they see them.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't talk about it to people who don't care...But I do have my profile pic on fb with a snake out.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Apparently a lot of my brother's friends know I keep them now, I think he's told them about them :lol2: Have shown them a few animals in the past and not had a negative reaction so it's all good.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't shut-up about them :blush:

Not the first thing I talk about, but it does normally get brought up at some point in the convosation :lol2:

Most people in my village know I keep all these sorts of thing, so I have people knocking on my door "I found this huge house spider, do you want it?", I normally do :flrt:


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

i generally keep it quiet unless people ask or the topic arises or whatever.

my girlfriend likes to tell people i do which will generally mean i have to fill people in.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

everyone who knows me, knows i have a terantula, and a bearded dragon, and we got 4 rabbits, a gerbil and some fish. LOL.


----------



## leonh (Nov 19, 2008)

this post is a good one as it actually really annoys me that people do judge others on type of pets they keep as to being the standard pet dog or cat,not saying that i don't love these as every animal is amazing.but to be honest i think people these days are so ignorant and clueless that anthing out of the norm pet wise and you labelled weird, there was a time i was out with friends and got talking to someone in the group and just out of idle chat mentioned what i kept exsotic wise and first response i got was are you weird,to be honest i wanted to spark him out all night after that lol. rather than the fact you care for creatures great and small,oh another one is (it is better off in the wild free) true to an exstent apart from the fact that humans are destroying and putting every animals natural habitat under threat,sorry to vent some rage but people are more intrested these days to whats in front of the mirror rather than are dear animal friends.


----------



## gnomie (Apr 30, 2011)

Keep gaint African land snails, it usually gets thought of as a childish hobby, though most people I have spoke to who share my passion are my own age and older. I tend to keep it quiet, I get a lot of 'weirdo' comments or just full out 'yuck... that's gross'. :/
Perhaps you need to be a little bit enlightened to get the wonder of inverts? Or just a little bit mad... Same difference.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

JurassicParking said:


> my girlfriend likes to tell people i do which will generally mean i have to fill people in.


Ha ha me too. Sometimes it can be annoying especially if you can't be bothered answering all the same questions. I've got to admit most people are usually interested. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

My mum said if I get a big hairy spider she will not be visiting again, best ever reason to get lots of big hairy spiders :lol2:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Never! I love talking about tarantulas!

I find most people are actually fascinated by the subject and will happily ask questions about it all....usually as long as they dont have to get near a tarantula!


----------

